# Tips on trolling end of October



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I am thinking about hauling my boat (16.5' deep V) up to troll one of the trib mouths end of October. I would be coming up from Central Ohio. I have family coming in from Arizona and my uncle chases rainbows out there up in the mountains and would definitely get a kick out of hooking into some chrome. We caught a couple wading a few years back but never have trolled. I understand it can be productive if conditions are right. I have some ideas but any advice on gear/tactics would be a huge help. Fell free to PM and if I do make it up it would be for one day and would not be sharing info and would not be camping out on a spot for the fall/winter. I can share info on Central Ohio lakes if interested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Beware of a north wind that day. Better block 3 days off to get out there, in Cleveland/Lake Erie, weather is the most important part, and in the fall it is windy and cold which makes for a nasty day on the lake for a 16.5' boat.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

ChromeCollector said:


> Beware of a north wind that day. Better block 3 days off to get out there, in Cleveland/Lake Erie, weather is the most important part, and in the fall it is windy and cold which makes for a nasty day on the lake for a 16.5' boat.


Yes that is my plan. I have the week off when my uncle visits and figure we will watch the forecast and if it does not look friendly we will just fish local. I had been thinking there really was not a need to venture out too much onto the lake but instead stay near the river but maybe I have that wrong. Worst case we leave the boat at home and pack the waders.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Fairport harbor at the grand has huge area inside the break walls that people have very good success at. Protected from north winds. Just have to make sure there wasn't a huge rain to blow out the rivers into a muddy mess. 

But who am I kidding this is Ohio, & we never get rains in the fall to bring in the steelhead lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've always herd wiggle warts an hot n tots are good crankbaits choices for trolling stealhead. And if assume spoons an whatnot but not sure if there using dipseys or lead to gettem down...


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

First thing make sure you get a good ball bearing swivel to prevent line twist. We have luck trolling with little cleos 2/5-2/3 ounce. blue and silver green and silver black and silver and all silver usually work best for us with trolling speeds between 1.5-2.5 mph


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

bumpus said:


> First thing make sure you get a good ball bearing swivel to prevent line twist. We have luck trolling with little cleos 2/5-2/3 ounce. blue and silver green and silver black and silver and all silver usually work best for us with trolling speeds between 1.5-2.5 mph


great advice


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Check your PM's.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Cleveland harbor, reef runners, bandits, bombers most any diver will pull plenty of steelhead inside the harbor and its well protected. pm me if you want to know where at.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

[QUOTE="Saugeyefisher, post: 2367644, And if assume spoons an whatnot but not sure if there using dipseys or lead to gettem down...[/QUOTE]
You're fishing near-shore in relatively shallow water and they're not hugging the bottom. No heavy trolling rods or accessories needed. Guys are casting jigs under bobbers, spinners, or spoons off the walls, boats trolling just beyond. Long-lining can get you down just fine.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> [QUOTE="Saugeyefisher, post: 2367644, And if assume spoons an whatnot but not sure if there using dipseys or lead to gettem down...


You're fishing near-shore in relatively shallow water and they're not hugging the bottom. No heavy trolling rods or accessories needed. Guys are casting jigs under bobbers, spinners, or spoons off the walls, off shore, boats trolling just beyond. Long-lining can get you down just fine.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've always herd wiggle warts an hot n tots are good crankbaits choices for trolling stealhead. And if assume spoons an whatnot but not sure if there using dipseys or lead to gettem down...


Can’t go wrong with little cleos and KO wobblers and some jointed rapalas


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Any preference on trolling either Ashtabula or Conneaut harbor? Wondering also if it's worth the drive up tomorrow morning. I have a 16 foot boat and the weather looks a bit iffy, also it doesn't seem like there's many fish around yet.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

There both good, conneaut ramp is definitely busier


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Will be at Conneaut next Friday , the fish are there just have to cover water to find them . Watch your depth finder for the bait fish , find the bait fish - find the fish


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Not sure if I will be able to bring the boat up for a day next week. May just be bringing my waders. Anybody using braid on spinning gear or strictly mono? TIA


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Braid is fine just use a flouro leader and set the drag a lil light since the braid doesn't have much stretch


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You'll be safe in Fairport Harbor even in a north wind. I've been out there in a 14' semi-V in the wind. You'll be surprised how close to shore the fish will be. Caught one last year next to a steel wall with bobber and minnow 4' down. I'd cast to the breakwalls with spinners and spoons while also having a line out with a bobber and minnow. You can also troll up into the river quite a ways. 

If you go, just make sure you have 2 forms of power in case one doesn't work when you're close to the breakwall. You DO NOT want to drift into the breakwalls! I've been there, and almost sunk by an underwater rock that my boat was lifted onto by a lake swell. Leaned hard to one side until the next big swell lifted us up and were floating again. Then, pushed off and was free!


----------

